# Disconnect for attic mushroom fans



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Julius793 said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if its common to put in a disconnect for attic mushroom fans. Where I live in NY I have never seen one but I was told that the NJ inspectors will require it.


It should be just a single pole switch.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Never been enforced, motor is less than 1/3 hp


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I always put in a standard toggle switch in the attic for the fan.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> I always put in a standard toggle switch in the attic for the fan.


Me too, not knowing if it was required, I just did it anyway. I always installed a switch and receptacle in a 4" square box.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Julius793 said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if its common to put in a disconnect for attic mushroom fans. Where I live in NY I have never seen one but I was told that the NJ inspectors will require it.


Does the thermostat have an off setting?

I have seen Edison base fuse holders in the face of a 4" square with the lowest fuse possible in them. I thought that was a good idea because of how many catch on fire. An inline fuse holder is probably more legal today.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Never been enforced, motor is less than 1/3 hp


But is it less than 1/8 HP? That is the cutoff point. 





cabletie said:


> Does the thermostat have an off setting?



True that could be compliant. 



> I have seen Edison base fuse holders in the face of a 4" square with the lowest fuse possible in them. I thought that was a good idea because of how many catch on fire. An inline fuse holder is probably more legal today



Nothing wrong with an Edison base fuse.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

On a new install I thought they would want something a little less likely to shock someone. I thought I have still seen them in the catalogs though. 

Whatever happened to those fuse adapters we are supposed to install when we come across the old Edison base holders, the kind that restrict the size of the fuse that can be installed on a circuit?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

cabletie said:


> On a new install I thought they would want something a little less likely to shock someone. I thought I have still seen them in the catalogs though.
> 
> Whatever happened to those fuse adapters we are supposed to install when we come across the old Edison base holders, the kind that restrict the size of the fuse that can be installed on a circuit?


You are right.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to check the nameplate rating on them next time, I might have been in violation all this time. I normally leave a 3 wire or run a constant to the PC in attics off the lightest non AFCI ckt for future fan install.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I could never understand why a high limit cutoff is not required for any exhaust fan that works off a thermostat...

I use the one from Nutone that is factory set at 200 degrees...


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

cabletie said:


> On a new install I thought they would want something a little less likely to shock someone. I thought I have still seen them in the catalogs though.
> 
> Whatever happened to those fuse adapters we are supposed to install when we come across the old Edison base holders, the kind that restrict the size of the fuse that can be installed on a circuit?


 what happened to mine is a box somewhere in the shop, but i know i do have them!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

cabletie said:


> On a new install I thought they would want something a little less likely to shock someone.


If that was a real problem we'd have people getting lit up right and left changing light bulbs :laughing:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I have to check the nameplate rating on them next time, I might have been in violation all this time. I normally leave a 3 wire or run a constant to the PC in attics off the lightest non AFCI ckt for future fan install.


As if you really care if you violate the NEC... :whistling2::laughing:

Pete


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I could never understand why a high limit cutoff is not required for any exhaust fan that works off a thermostat...
> 
> I use the one from Nutone that is factory set at 200 degrees...


All motors are required to be protected either with an overload or by design. 

Not understanding what a high limit cut would do fo an attic exhaust fan. :blink:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

cabletie said:


> ... Whatever happened to those fuse adapters we are supposed to install when we come across the old Edison base holders, the kind that restrict the size of the fuse that can be installed on a circuit?


Those are type "S" adapters, sometimes referred to Fustats. They have an integral stiff piece of wire in them that make it virtually impossible to remove, once installed. Tamper-proof is the desired result.

Can't put a penny behind the blown fuse with those.

I had a collection of pennies that I have confiscated over the years, all found in the base of Edison fuse sockets.... :blink:


----------

